# Birch aqarium in La Jolla California some shots



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Birch Aquarium is awesome... i went there a few weeks ago with the family. They have some nice tanks. I especially like their coral tank near the exit. 

I just had to have this photo taken while i was there... makes a wonderful Facebook cover photo. roud:


----------



## Gajidy (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice pics of the jellyfish tank!


----------

